# ENTJ's & ENFP's



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

I think they have the most to learn from each other. Out of all the Socionics Benefit relations.

As long as they respect each other's boundaries, this can be a very educational relationship for both people.


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Well, I would've thought that relations should be the same for all types, it's the same functions lining up in the same way with each other regardless of what IMEs are involved, so those relations would in pure theory have the same advantages and disadvantages for whatever types involved.

I would say all relations can _work_ given the right amount of effort, but some require more effort than others, and benefit relations aren't ideal.


----------

